# OMG...UBER Rent is here ...



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Check out this story on CNNMoney:

http://money.cnn.com/2018/04/11/technology/uber-getaround/index.html

Just found this...

So now you can rent out someone's car...

Starting in SFO...

What will they think of next...8>O

Rakos


----------



## #professoruber (Feb 19, 2018)

Rakos said:


> What will they think of next


Drivers can now rent out their Uber mobiles for $.50 per mile. No worries, the per mile rate is low because you don't have to drive.

This is not about offering a service within the app, but having a huge fleet of cars available for rent on the cheap and having just as many idiots willing to rent out their cars the same riders that treat our cars like crap.


----------



## nickd8775 (Jul 12, 2015)

#professoruber said:


> Drivers can now rent out their Uber mobiles for $.50 per mile. No worries, the per mile rate is low because you don't have to drive.
> 
> This is not about offering a service within the app, but having a huge fleet of cars available for rent on the cheap and having just as many idiots willing to rent out their cars the same riders that treat our cars like crap.


It's possible to rent from a regular car rental company and pay less than 50 cents a mile.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

How will Uber manage a fleet of vehicles? By not owning the vehicles!


----------



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

Massive sign of desperation


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

They’ll find their niche one of these days.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Rakos said:


> Check out this story on CNNMoney:
> 
> http://money.cnn.com/2018/04/11/technology/uber-getaround/index.html
> 
> ...


Uber shaking the tin can for funds again . . .

" LETS RENT OUT OTHER PEOPLES CARS.
AND TAKE HALF THE MONEY "!

" FLYING CARS "!

" LOWER RATES MEAN MORE MONEY "!

" NO NEED TO BUY GAS "!


----------



## HotUberMess (Feb 25, 2018)

I’m eagerly awaiting the stories of accidents and rented cars used to commit crimes


----------



## OrlUberOffDriver (Oct 27, 2014)

1.5xorbust said:


> They'll find their niche one of these days.


Honestly!? You're too optimistic.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

HotUberMess said:


> I'm eagerly awaiting the stories of accidents and rented cars used to commit crimes


1.) Accidents
2.) messes . . .food, sand, puke, animal hair. 
3.)engines and transmissions burnt up.
4.) demands to return " lost items".
5.) false complaints of empty gas tanks after renter burns YOUR gas up.
6.) false complaints about damage to Your car that They caused !
7.) rims & tires ground off on curbs
8.) cars returned filthy.
Why dirty your car, rent an uber !


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

OrlUberOffDriver said:


> Honestly!? You're too optimistic.


Corporations exist in perpetuity.


----------



## HotUberMess (Feb 25, 2018)

Hey anyone know what kind of insurance I need for this amazing new moneymaking opportunity

LOL


----------



## Kcope316 (Nov 7, 2017)

Years ago when I drag raced my daily driver. A lightly modified Pontiac Grand Prix GTP. We would hold track days several times a year and there where folks that would rent similar cars and bring them to the track. 

We had a term "drive it like a rental"! 

A few times if something broke on one of our cars, the rental became a donor! 

Sign me up!!!


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

#professoruber said:


> Drivers can now rent out their Uber mobiles for $.50 per mile. No worries, the per mile rate is low because you don't have to drive.
> 
> This is not about offering a service within the app, but having a huge fleet of cars available for rent on the cheap and having just as many idiots willing to rent out their cars the same riders that treat our cars like crap.


That's only 3c less than Orlando uberX rates per mile!


----------



## tcaud (Jul 28, 2017)

What kind of idiot would do that!? "Man I'm feeling SO stressed today... I hate it.... heh... let's see how this SUCKER likes paying $1500 to fix his transmission!!!!"


----------



## Jesusdrivesuber (Jan 5, 2017)

Rent for 50 cents and depreciate for 54.

Step right in ladies and gentlemen!


----------



## Taxi Driver in Arizona (Mar 18, 2015)

Turo and getaround are already losing money in this space.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Jesusdrivesuber said:


> Rent for 50 cents and depreciate for 54.


Uber rents for 50 cents. How much do you think we would get, lol.


----------



## Brooklyn (Jul 29, 2014)

tohunt4me said:


> 1.) Accidents
> 2.) messes . . .food, sand, puke, animal hair.
> 3.)engines and transmissions burnt up.
> 4.) demands to return " lost items".
> ...


Don't forget parking tickets.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Omg.


Brooklyn said:


> Don't forget parking tickets.


Track your car down with 4 boots and 5 tickets.
Then 7 redlight cam tickets come in.


----------



## 2Cents (Jul 18, 2016)

3 cents per mile...
Loaded.


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

Two words. Vehicle embezzlement


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

We went from " Flying Cars"
To
" electric bikes"



2Cents said:


> 3 cents per mile...
> Loaded.


Hertz will Love this !

I can see the Satirical Ad Campaign now !

" Dont just Rent a Car From ANYBODY "

Circus clowns pile out of facsimile Uber Rental car with Rubber Chickens . . . . .
Lead livestock into car . . . .


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Taxi Driver in Arizona said:


> Turo and getaround are already losing money in this space.


So was the ELECTRIC BICYCLE COMPANY
UBER PAID $100 MILLION FOR !!!!!

I think i hear the " FAT LADY"
Singing about UBER !
Its getting LOUDER !

If i pay $100 Million for a " Bicycle company"
They better be shipping to Every Wal Mart in the Free World !
And i would NOT secure the loan until 8 weeks before Christmas !

Uber got 250 Used ( USED) bicycles for $100 Million !!!
" We must starve drivers so we can innovate by paying $400,000.00 per a BICYCLE" !

Lets charter a jet
And show up at Corporate !
Tar & Feathers !


----------



## HotUberMess (Feb 25, 2018)

I can’t understand how one company can be the source for so many bad ideas


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

HotUberMess said:


> I can't understand how one company can be the source for so many bad ideas


Drug test them All !


----------



## tcaud (Jul 28, 2017)

HotUberMess said:


> I can't understand how one company can be the source for so many bad ideas


It's all a show.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> 1.) Accidents
> 2.) messes . . .food, sand, puke, animal hair.
> 3.)engines and transmissions burnt up.
> 4.) demands to return " lost items".
> ...


Maybe the whole point of this (and Turo, etc.) is HOPING someone will total out your mechanically neglected vehicle???


----------



## Ruined Your Life (Mar 10, 2018)

The will be no money losing going on without Uber getting a piece of the action



Taxi Driver in Arizona said:


> Turo and getaround are already losing money in this space.


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

Rakos said:


> Check out this story on CNNMoney:
> 
> http://money.cnn.com/2018/04/11/technology/uber-getaround/index.html
> 
> ...


I used a similar service (Hyrecar) a couple weeks ago while my car was in the shop.

Paid $150 for 3 days to rent a car to use for Uber. I made about $700 over those 3 days so I kept $550 profit for the 3 days. After I got my car back it was business as usual.

Not great but better than nothing.


----------



## Ruined Your Life (Mar 10, 2018)

How many miles did you bend the owner over for to make that $150 - Uber cut



iheartuber said:


> I used this service a couple weeks ago while my car was in the shop.
> 
> Paid $150 for 3 days to rent a car to use for Uber. I made about $700 over those 3 days so I kept $550 profit for the 3 days. After I got my car back it was business as usual.
> 
> Not great but better than nothing.


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

HotUberMess said:


> Hey anyone know what kind of insurance I need for this amazing new moneymaking opportunity
> 
> LOL


Yeah, lots! 

.


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

Ruined Your Life said:


> How many miles did you bend the owner over for to make that $150 - Uber cut


Admittedly I don't see how this is a benefit for the owner but it worked out good for me


----------



## pismire (May 2, 2017)

Sign me up!


----------



## JMlyftuber (Feb 24, 2018)

There's only one way this would be worth it - Uber and the driver agree to have an independent inspection done when the car enters the program and when you take it out (it would have to be out long enough to pay for these two inspections). Uber pays for depreciation and all needed repairs. If you have a low-value vehicle sitting around that you don't drive that could be a good way to have the car pay you and be off your property for a while.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

JMlyftuber said:


> There's only one way this would be worth it - Uber and the driver agree to have an independent inspection done when the car enters the program and when you take it out (it would have to be out long enough to pay for these two inspections). Uber pays for depreciation and all needed repairs. If you have a low-value vehicle sitting around that you don't drive that could be a good way to have the car pay you and be off your property for a while.


Nahhhh . . .
Think ill buy 2 or 3 U Haul Trailers instead.
Maybe car carrier trailers
Can buy 3 for price of 1 car.
No engines & transmissions to maintain.
Just tires.
Yup.
Car carrier trailers.
To rent to owners of UBER RENTAL CARS

So they can haul back their damaged and destroyed vehicles from across the country !
If they are even found.


----------



## Ride-Share-Risk-Manager (Mar 16, 2017)

Good to see that Travis's mantra of "always be hustling" has not gone away at Uber under the Prince of Persia's leadership. This strategy will fall apart soon enough. Eventually, Uber will be forced by their investors to abandon these hair brained ideas and focus on how to make the world's largest taxi company run profitably.


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> Drug test them All !


They've gotta be smokin a whole lotta crack to keep coming up with these ideas.


----------



## dkhosistraviskmadoffda2nd (Apr 7, 2018)

buy a minivan tint it out

hide cameras

when returned sell videos online

take the initial loss for future profit


----------



## 2Cents (Jul 18, 2016)

HotUberMess said:


> I can't understand how one company can be the source for so many bad ideas


You Already Know... why.[/QUOTE]


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

That’s what happens when people keep throwing a whole lot of money at you and nothing is working.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Ride-Share-Risk-Manager said:


> Good to see that Travis's mantra of "always be hustling" has not gone away at Uber under the Prince of Persia's leadership. This strategy will fall apart soon enough. Eventually, Uber will be forced by their investors to abandon these hair brained ideas and focus on how to make the world's largest taxi company run profitably.


" SIDE HUSTLE"


----------



## SatMan (Mar 20, 2017)

HotUberMess said:


> Hey anyone know what kind of insurance I need for this amazing new moneymaking opportunity
> 
> LOL


It's called Wing and a Prayer. Phone number: 1-800 UP-URS-TOO


----------



## 2Cents (Jul 18, 2016)

I called tang number they said for English Press 1 but if you're a fübr driver we know you'll be pressing 2.

Didn't know what that meant...


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

HAHA....Looks like feature #3...8>)

Thanks to all...8>)...8>)...8>)

Rakos


----------



## DrivingForYou (Aug 6, 2017)

1.5xorbust said:


> They'll find their niche one of these days.


I found their niche:


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

MHR said:


> They've gotta be smokin a whole lotta crack to keep coming up with these ideas.


Your avatar is smokin.



iheartuber said:


> I used a similar service (Hyrecar) a couple weeks ago while my car was in the shop.
> 
> Paid $150 for 3 days to rent a car to use for Uber. I made about $700 over those 3 days so I kept $550 profit for the 3 days. After I got my car back it was business as usual.
> 
> Not great but better than nothing.


How in the world did you get the car registered with Uber? Like so the rider can see the license plate and everything.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

DrivingForYou said:


> I found their niche:
> 
> View attachment 222545


They'll probably give that a whirl next.


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

MadTownUberD said:


> Your avatar is smokin.
> 
> How in the world did you get the car registered with Uber? Like so the rider can see the license plate and everything.


Went to the closest Uber green light hub which just so happened to be the one in Burbank. Took about an hour in line but I got it set up and I was on the road


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

iheartuber said:


> Went to the closest Uber green light hub which just so happened to be the one in Burbank. Took about an hour in line but I got it set up and I was on the road


Interesting. I thought there was some sort of requirement like the vehicle had to either be registered to the driver or insured by the driver.


----------



## Drivincrazy (Feb 14, 2016)

Uber rickshaw, Uber donkey, Uber ride on my shoulders, Uber you walk and pay Uber for the idea, Uber Radio Flyer wagon, Uber skateboard tow you...we have a long way to go before this show is over.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Uber baby bjorn/stroller.

Uber trailer hitch / boat tow.

Uber battery jump.

Uber let you sit in a warm/cool car for x minutes.

Uber mobile hourly hotel bed (vans etc only).


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

#professoruber said:


> Drivers can now rent out their Uber mobiles for $.50 per mile. No worries, the per mile rate is low because you don't have to drive.
> 
> This is not about offering a service within the app, but having a huge fleet of cars available for rent on the cheap and having just as many idiots willing to rent out their cars the same riders that treat our cars like crap.


Ahh, reminds me of Xchange Leasing



Jesusdrivesuber said:


> Rent for 50 cents and depreciate for 54.
> 
> Step right in ladies and gentlemen!


My thoughts every time an Express Pool comes in and I hit decline. I'm still waiting for an explaination as to how .30 cents a mile is supposed to be a win-win after a 53.5 cent depreciation rate. I don't care if you drive a Prius or not, you're driving for free. I think they created Express Pool just so Dara could say, "We're investing hundreds of millions of dollars in this strategy," that way when they lose $3 billion next year, they can point a finger and say, "Well, we're trying to innovate - the loss wasn't for nothing. We'd like more funding, please."

Unfortunately, a global recession (worse than 2008) is on it's way and Uber and Lyft will be going with it.

Everyone says, "No, people will be desperate and everyone will be a taxi driver."

Umm..

Most cars are leased or financed (will be repossessed), so good luck finding any drivers. Oh, and did I mention the streets will be empty as millions of people grapple with not having a job?

I can't wait.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> That's only 3c less than Orlando uberX rates per mile!


So Orlando drivers are worth $0.03 per mile according to Uber.


----------



## Ron Jeremy Sez (Jul 9, 2017)

Rakos said:


> Check out this story on CNNMoney:
> 
> http://money.cnn.com/2018/04/11/technology/uber-getaround/index.html
> 
> ...


I barely have the stomach to let these jackholes ride in the back seat much less let them drive....I will let them make vroom vroom noises while behind the wheel while parked in a parking lot with the engine off for an extra $1.00 A minute


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Ron Jeremy Sez said:


> I barely have the stomach to let these jackholes ride in the back seat much less let them drive....I will let them make vroom vroom noises while behind the wheel while parked in a parking lot with the engine off for an extra $1.00 A minute


You can do better than that... let them sit in the passenger seat and steer while you drive...

Only $16 on the inter web...

(Because treating drunks like children is the way to do things)


----------



## Matthew Thomas (Mar 19, 2016)

DrivingForYou said:


> I found their niche:
> 
> View attachment 222545


LMFAO


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

Wow... just when I thought I was beginning to get over the week's first dumb announcement, there's a second one giving me horror flashes of some stranger's smelly arse sitting in my driver seat.

You really want some reckless stranger's beer farts lingering in your driver seat's cushion??



Drivincrazy said:


> Uber rickshaw, Uber donkey, Uber ride on my shoulders, Uber you walk and pay Uber for the idea, Uber Radio Flyer wagon, Uber skateboard tow you...we have a long way to go before this show is over.


Don't forget UberSHOE. Get some stranger's smelly feet into them Nikes.


----------



## Curlylocks (Aug 29, 2017)

tcaud said:


> What kind of idiot would do that!? "Man I'm feeling SO stressed today... I hate it.... heh... let's see how this SUCKER likes paying $1500 to fix his transmission!!!!"


 Man your getting off cheap. Last transmission I had worked on was close to $3000.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

DrivingForYou said:


> I found their niche:
> 
> View attachment 222545


Uber garbage !



Curlylocks said:


> Man your getting off cheap. Last transmission I had worked on was close to $3000.


Last transmission i worked on cost $3.00 for a front seal and about $7.00. For transmission fluid.
Its been a while


----------



## Patrick R Oboyle (Feb 20, 2018)

Theres already another app service that allows you to do this. Someone i know does it with 3 cars and does really well. His experince as been good with the other app. 

Guess uber is wanting to compete with them.
Nah, theyve become THE name for rideshare. They need to stick with that and improve that.

Thats like of airbb got into the horse rental bussiness. Its not what they do.

Itll be interesting to see how this works for the monkeys willng to test it... Toft


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

tohunt4me said:


> Uber garbage !
> 
> Last transmission i worked on cost $3.00 for a front seal and about $7.00. For transmission fluid.
> Its been a while


In 1984 my boyfriend had a transmission shop. He would rebuild your transmission and put it back in for $325-425, depending on the transmission. And I mean he took the ENTIRE thing apart, cleaned every piece, put it back together.

How is it 10x the price now?


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> In 1984 my boyfriend had a transmission shop. He would rebuild your transmission and put it back in for $325-425, depending on the transmission. And I mean he took the ENTIRE thing apart, cleaned every piece, put it back together.
> 
> How is it 10x the price now?


Ummmm it's 35 years later?


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Patrick R Oboyle said:


> Theres already another app service that allows you to do this. Someone i know does it with 3 cars and does really well. His experince as been good with the other app.
> 
> Guess uber is wanting to compete with them.
> Nah, theyve become THE name for rideshare. They need to stick with that and improve that.
> ...


Turo!

I'm actually going to rent this bad boy for $22 a day next week while one of my cars is in the body shop for 3 days.


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> Uber garbage !


Let's not forget UberRECYCLE: go dumpster diving for bottles and collect the CRV fees. I wonder if it would bring more money...


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

Should take a video of my car as an example not to rent out your car to drive for Uber, strut makes a rattling noise, brakes make noise even though replaced (ever seen a garbage truck that stops quietly? It’s not the brakes, you start and stop enough times it will make that noise), has that feeling of thousands of individual asses have been sat in it and a hefty portion of farts that linger lol Oh Uber, I love you


----------



## Urbanappalachian (Dec 11, 2016)

Can't wait for this to come here in Baltimore! I know someone who only drives Uber Eats due to a car older than 10 years old plus I doubt the car would hold up to driving people 100-200 miles a day. This new "thing" becomes helpful to someone who actually would need a car but don't want added monthly bills when buying a new car (or used).



Rakos said:


> Check out this story on CNNMoney:
> 
> http://money.cnn.com/2018/04/11/technology/uber-getaround/index.html
> 
> ...


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Cableguynoe said:


> Turo!
> 
> I'm actually going to rent this bad boy for $22 a day next week while one of my cars is in the body shop for 3 days.
> 
> View attachment 222742


How much for a WHOLE car ?


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> In 1984 my boyfriend had a transmission shop. He would rebuild your transmission and put it back in for $325-425, depending on the transmission. And I mean he took the ENTIRE thing apart, cleaned every piece, put it back together.
> 
> How is it 10x the price now?












1) this is a government-propagated lie, real inflation is higher
2) you CAN get ****** rebuilds for $800 - 1000


----------



## NoPooPool (Aug 18, 2017)

Jesusdrivesuber said:


> Rent for 50 cents and depreciate for 54.
> 
> Step right in ladies and gentlemen!


And repair for hundreds, if not thousands of dollars. Well in the famous words of P.T. Barnum.......


----------



## Cynergie (Apr 10, 2017)

Rakos said:


> Check out this story on CNNMoney:
> 
> http://money.cnn.com/2018/04/11/technology/uber-getaround/index.html
> 
> ...


Does this mean Uber has quit drinking its vintage goat pee Kool Aid? 

Has DK finally found his senses and ditched the manslaughter by driverless car idea? 

Isn't that what Hyrecar has been doing forever since its launch btw?


----------



## NoPooPool (Aug 18, 2017)

nickd8775 said:


> It's possible to rent from a regular car rental company and pay less than 50 cents a mile.


How about it! I just rented a car in March through Costco Travel. You go to the website and key in the type of vehicle etc. You will have prices pop up from the likes of Avis, Budget, National, and Enterprise. Enterprise has always been the best price for me. I rented what was to be a Nissan Rogue or similar. The Rogue was not available, so I received a free upgrade to a Ford Edge SEL, with leather. Four day rental, 5 PM Thursday to 5 PM Monday through Enterprise, unlimited miles. Drove the car to Nashville TN, and in and around town in Nashville. I added about 1600 miles onto the odometer. My rental invoice was $127.70 including all taxes and fees. I think the final price upon returning the Edge was a few dollars less than $127. Paid something like $125.40. That is a weekly rate, but came out to a net total of $31 per day including tax.

So, doing the math, I rented the Ford Edge SEL for just under 8 cents per mile over four days. Oh boy, where do I get in line to rent one of those Uber Rents cars that are owned by private owner strangers?


----------



## Kerplunkenstein (Sep 3, 2015)

sounds like an insurance nightmare.


----------



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

HotUberMess said:


> I can't understand how one company can be the source for so many bad ideas


Uber has never innovated anything. They didn't come up with the idea, they didn't invent electric bikes or food delivery. They were never the first to do helicopter or boat rides by net. Uber is only good at fooling investors.
They are damn masters of THAT!


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

BurgerTiime said:


> Uber has never innovated anything. They didn't come up with the idea, they didn't invent electric bikes or food delivery. They were never the first to do helicopter or boat rides by net. Uber is only good at fooling investors.
> They are damn masters of THAT!


And in the mean time...

I will cash out as much as I can...8>)

Just frustrating that it takes longer now...

Rakos


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

KD_LA said:


> Let's not forget UberRECYCLE: go dumpster diving for bottles and collect the CRV fees. I wonder if it would bring more money...
> 
> View attachment 222768


I believe deadmile helped develop this : ?


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

UberLaLa said:


> I believe deadmile helped develop this : ?


 You mean he's already dumpster-diving to collect bottles?


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

KD_LA said:


> You mean he's already dumpster-diving to collect bottles?


DeadMile has perfected the _Dumpster Dive..._


----------



## Transportador (Sep 15, 2015)

BurgerTiime said:


> Uber has never innovated anything. They didn't come up with the idea, they didn't invent electric bikes or food delivery. They were never the first to do helicopter or boat rides by net. Uber is only good at fooling investors.
> They are damn masters of THAT!


You are absolutely right! Uber even copied Lyft to get started in the X ride business.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

So I guess...

if it's rentable...

It's Uber-able...

Rakos


----------



## melusine3 (Jun 20, 2016)

Ruined Your Life said:


> How many miles did you bend the owner over for to make that $150 - Uber cut


Details, details...



MadTownUberD said:


> Uber baby bjorn/stroller.
> 
> Uber trailer hitch / boat tow.
> 
> ...


Speaking of baby stroller, I actually had a parent with an appropriate booster seat today! I almost cried...


----------



## melusine3 (Jun 20, 2016)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> You can do better than that... let them sit in the passenger seat and steer while you drive...
> 
> Only $16 on the inter web...
> 
> ...


I'm going to crack one of these out the next time I have a back-seat-driver! "HERE YOU GO, ASSHOLE!!!!"



NoPooPool said:


> How about it! I just rented a car in March through Costco Travel. You go to the website and key in the type of vehicle etc. You will have prices pop up from the likes of Avis, Budget, National, and Enterprise. Enterprise has always been the best price for me. I rented what was to be a Nissan Rogue or similar. The Rogue was not available, so I received a free upgrade to a Ford Edge SEL, with leather. Four day rental, 5 PM Thursday to 5 PM Monday through Enterprise, unlimited miles. Drove the car to Nashville TN, and in and around town in Nashville. I added about 1600 miles onto the odometer. My rental invoice was $127.70 including all taxes and fees. I think the final price upon returning the Edge was a few dollars less than $127. Paid something like $125.40. That is a weekly rate, but came out to a net total of $31 per day including tax.
> 
> So, doing the math, I rented the Ford Edge SEL for just under 8 cents per mile over four days. Oh boy, where do I get in line to rent one of those Uber Rents cars that are owned by private owner strangers?


Enterprise rents cars out for as low as $9.99 per day Friday through Sunday, except heavy-use weekends (holidays, etc). If you reserve one of the $9.99 clown cars and they're out of them on Friday afternoon, they will upgrade you!



Kerplunkenstein said:


> sounds like an insurance nightmare.


Good point. You think insurance companies weren't crazy about covering rideshare? Imagine the random rental of your personal car, doubt it will be covered.


----------



## Side Hustle (Mar 2, 2017)

HotUberMess said:


> I can't understand how one company can be the source for so many bad ideas


Got that right!

It because it's run by a bunch of dipshyt millennial snowflakes


----------



## Cynergie (Apr 10, 2017)

Side Hustle said:


> Got that right!
> 
> It because it's run by a bunch of dipshyt millennial snowflakes


.....whom you work for and get stiffed in tips by every day


----------



## Nonya busy (May 18, 2017)

Rakos said:


> Check out this story on CNNMoney:
> 
> http://money.cnn.com/2018/04/11/technology/uber-getaround/index.html
> 
> ...


So criminally low rates minus an additional .50 cents per mile?....


----------

